# ESP LIGHT MK5 GTI



## Pitso kgosiemang (Jun 21, 2021)

The esp light just came on when I put the ignition on and the fan Went on then it just cranked no start . I left it for a bit then when I put the ignition on the fan didn't come on and it started well but with the esp light on. The car drove properly all the way home. In the morning it starts well but when I drive and park the esp thing starts and I can't start it when the fan is on . It seems to start only when it cools down


----------



## huck731 (Jun 27, 2009)

Not going to get much help in this forum friend, might have better luck in the mk5 section

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------

